# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  انتقال فایل MDF در حال اجرا

## teymoorei

سلام دوستان

من یه نرم افزار دارم روی سیستمم میخوام که فایل دیتابیش رو بعد از ذخیره اطلاعاتم به جای دیگری منتقل کنم اما زمان کپی ارور میده که در حال استفادس .

لطفا به من بگید که چه سرویسی رو باید غیر فعال کنم ؟

اگر دستور کلی هم دارده لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

باتشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
شما برای جابجایی فایل Mdf,Ldf باید از Detach/Attach استفاده کنید. یا میتونید از دیتابیس یک Backup تهیه کنید و روی سیستم مقصد اونو Restore کنید

----------


## teymoorei

سلام ممنونم از توجه تون

اگه ممکنه در مورد Detach/Attach توضیح کامل تری بدید .
ضمنا از نرم افزار بکاپ که میگیرم یه فایل bac به من میده .

با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

درمورد هردو مطلب در سایت به اندازه کافی توضیحات وجود داره.
لطفا جستجو بفرمایید.

----------

